# Buying first handgun: XD or XDM, barrel length...



## mvs90 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi to all!

I'm an american that has been living in europe for the past decade, and now that I'm going back to the states one of the first things I'm thinking of is getting a gun. Mostly for target practice, but if I ever need to use it in self defense I wouldn't like to be caught with a bb gun either. I've looked at a couple models, but I always end up looking at the Springfield Armory XD osDM, so I'm pretty sure I will end up getting one of those. I don't think that the XDM has any significant advantage over the XD, but for the 100$ difference, I think it has enough modification to justify the extra cost, but then again, it depends on what price I find both guns for. If you have any recomendations of where to buy a gun in south Florida, around Miami, that would be great, either shops or internet. And if you have opinions in the XD or XDM, thats welcome to. I would have lived the .450acp model, but given the price difference for the ammo, I think i'm going to go 9mm.

Basically where I have most doubt is the barrel length. What I have seen is that for the XD or XDM, there is 4, 4.08, 4.50 and 5" barrel lengths as far as I remembered. Could anyone give me a recomendation about that? I like the idea of 4.5 for the XDM, or 5 for the XD Tactical, but should I consider the models of 4"? I don't intend on it being a concealed carry gun, and if I ever did, I don't care about the extra length or weight.

Thanks ahead for all the help!


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

I just got my first one in 9mm, cheaper on the ammo so you can get comfortable with it enough and the recoil isn't as strong as a .40, or .45.

Everyone gave me the advice to hit up the range and try a few out! It's worth the $100 to sample a few and go from there.

Good luck!

P.S. Is it that easy to get CCW in Miami? Surprising.....


----------



## bowserb (May 21, 2012)

The XDm will return a big portion of the purchase premium if you sell it later. It has some functional improvements as well for take down, and it has the multiple backstraps. The polished feed ramp is also nice. Match grade barrel...mostly marketing as far as I can tell.

Size. For me, the grip length is important, as I need to be able to hold the gun securely, and SA's compacts don't work for me in that respect. Ideal for concealed carry for me would be the frame from a 4.5 inch with a 3.8 inch barrel, in whatever caliber, although I prefer .45acp. Compromise is the full size XDm-45 4.5". Lighter than a 1911, but still a big gun.

If Diane Feinstein comes for your hi cap mags, you might want to at least have big bullets in your gun after she leaves. So far she doesn't care how big a round you carry, so long as you don't have more than ten of them. Do I see a return of the Desert Eagle in .50AE?


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Definitely get an XDm if you get a Springfield. The m is worth the extra money


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Short-barrel handguns are hard to shoot accurately and well. Lots of practice is required.
Short-handled handguns are hard to control during recoil. Lots of practice is required.

It's pretty easy to conceal a large handgun. You might be surprised at just how easy it is.
It has a lot to do with the angle of its holster, and how much you practice with it.

Since you are a beginner, the best learning tool, in my own experience, is the heaviest handgun you can conveniently carry (once you've learned how to shoot well).
That implies a relatively long barrel, too. You might, therefore, consider the 4.5"-barrel version to be a good compromise between learning tool and carry gun.


----------



## bowserb (May 21, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Short-barrel handguns are hard to shoot accurately and well. Lots of practice is required.
> Short-handled handguns are hard to control during recoil. Lots of practice is required.
> 
> It's pretty easy to conceal a large handgun. You might be surprised at just how easy it is.
> ...


I agree 100% with what Steve has to say. I carried a Colt XSE, full size 1911 for almost a year (before I decided to go back to the XDM45 for its 14 rounds of .45 on tap). Indeed the holster makes all the difference in concealment. I normally wear the "Hawaiian" type shirt (square bottom, out of the pants) and that conceals the top of the gun in an IWB holster nicely. When I have to tuck a shirt, I use a belly band holster. It helps if you weigh more than 110 lbs, when carrying a 41oz concealed handgun.

As to being a beginner, the best money you will spend is on professional training. Ideally, get a first lesson at a range with trial/rental guns, so you can really find out what you like. There is a range here in Houston, where you pay a rental charge by the hour, and then try as many different guns as you want. I heard of one guy who did that, and at the end of the trials and his first lesson, he decided to just get pepper spray. Another guy, who as part of my deal when I sold him my Glock 19 was to split the cost of a one hour lesson, thanked me about 50 times for insisting on the professional shooting lesson. He got his CHL about two months later and now has three handguns and a rifle.

My absolute favorite IWB holster is the Comp-Tac Infidel. Unfortunately, it is still not available for the XDM45 (only the 9 and 40). I have a Secret Strike holster on order from Tucker Gun Leather...since October 8...and so far I have only promises that it will ship soon. Hmmm. Yes, my credit card was charged on Oct 8.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I bought the XDM 3.8 9mm and it is very accurate. It shoots on par with my Sig P228 and Beretta 92FS.


----------

